# ls1 gto help!



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

i need some help making some decision. the truth is someone's been there and done it and regrets it.lol.
so here are my questions
1. t rex cam. i heard its the biggest and best cam for the ls1 for stock heads. any comments or better decisions?
2. best headers. i think i am going to run kooks 1 7/8 longtubes. any suggestions on that. i have made up that i am running catless intermediate pipes to slp loudmouth 1. 
3. best underdrive pulley?
4. its an automatic so i plan on running a stall. i am thinking around 4800? i am going to run a nice trans cooler and 4.10 gears. too big or what does everyone think?
thanks any input is helpful. money really isn't a huge problem.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

well it depends if your going to be dragging it or a daily driver, because 4.10 with a 4800 stall is going to be nasty torque ,not very easy to drive in any condition other then hot dry days. as for headers , slp headers rock, because i had them on my trans am, but i never tried kooks , everyone says there great though


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You'd be better off with a higher gear like a 3.73 with an auto. The torque multiplication with the trans gears would be pretty much useless and you'll be twisting parts left and right. Are 4.10's out for us yet? Last i knew 3.91's were the lowest.


----------



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

i would like it to be a daily driver, but a trip to the track every now and again.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

bigger isn't always better when it comes to a cam.....a cam needs to make power where you get the most use out of it on your set up....dont think your gonna run your car up to 6500rpm and beyond....a little smaller cam will give you more usable power in the rpm curve you will be in


----------



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

alright thanks 04torridm6. what size cam do you think i would get the most power out of?


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

A reverse split lobe seems to generate the most power in an LS motor and the most usable power is up to 6200 rpms so something up to say a 228/232 or a 228R cam....unless you plan on heads in the near future then go a bit bigger. Always the best bet is to call a motorsports dealer and tell them your ideal power gains and they can set you up perfectly....texas speed and performance....flowtech inductions...places like that. I have seen a few LS1 cars with big big cams they are quick but dont live up to their full potential because they cant tap the power on the top end. Plus the drivablity will be alot better and you can go down on the stall size too.


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

When it comes to cams call texas speed or vengence racing and tell them what your goals are and they can set you up with the cam and all the other supporting stuff. Then after you picked out the cam give Greg at FTI a call and tell him what cam you picked out and again what your goals are and he'll help you pick out a stall converter.

4800 is just way way too much stall for a DD. Mine is 3900 and it's about the limit


----------



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

i have made up that i am prolly going to run a vigilante 3800 stall converter. and idk about my cam yet. i will prolly buy heads in the future and get a custom ground cam from texas speed or comp. and i think i am going to try to run 3.91 gears on my car. but my biggest worry right now is that i am not going to hook up. i need some help with suspension and tire size. i want to run a coilover set up but does anyone know who makes the best set up. i really want to get my 60ft down.

i bought kooks 1 7/8 and slp lm1.and catless intermediate. 
any advise helps tho.


----------



## Breze84 (Oct 16, 2008)

4800 stall is way way to large... You need maybe a 3200... As for the rest of the parts whats your HP goal???


----------

